# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Montreal AI Ethics Institute, Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

montrealethics.ai

youtube.com/@mtlaiethics

facebook.com/mtlaiethics

twitter.com/mtlaiethics

linkedin.com/company/mtlaiethics

medium.com/montreal-ai-ethics-institute

Founder - Abhishek Gupta

----------


## Airicist

Northern Frontier: In conversation with Abhishek Gupta

Published on Nov 30, 2018




> From the future of work to bias and transparency, responsible AI is gaining traction. As we embed machine learning-based solutions into our core systems and rely on their predictive potential to make life-changing decisions, our responsibility to make the right choices around this very human-driven series of technologies is now both undeniable and urgent. 
> 
> Northern Frontier sat down with Abhishek Gupta, AI ethics researcher at McGill University and founder of the Montreal AI Ethics Institute, to dive into some of the key themes of the day, including the threat automation poses to job loss based on the current science, whether bias is the biggest problem we face in responsible AI, and what we should consider reasonable trade-offs for improving fairness.

----------

